# Moving belongings to benidorm



## DIANA MC (Jun 28, 2010)

hi 
we are hoping to be move to benidorm soon and was wondering if anyone could help
looking to drive so have been advised to get to southhampton then overnight boat to santander then drive from there we also have a large dog 

would be gratefull if any one has any advise on this 

diana


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DIANA MC said:


> hi
> we are hoping to be move to benidorm soon and was wondering if anyone could help
> looking to drive so have been advised to get to southhampton then overnight boat to santander then drive from there we also have a large dog
> 
> ...


what sort of advice are you looking for?

the best route - or where to stay en route?


----------



## DIANA MC (Jun 28, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> what sort of advice are you looking for?
> 
> The best route - or where to stay en route?


the best route if you know the cost and can you pets on all the boats please


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

DIANA MC said:


> the best route if you know the cost and can you pets on all the boats please


There are only certain boats that take pets - you have to book with the ferries as there are only a certain amount of kennels. I cant tell you which ones they are tho, maybe google and see what you come up with?????

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DIANA MC said:


> the best route if you know the cost and can you pets on all the boats please


ViaMichelin: Itineraries, Maps, Traffic, Weather, Restaurants and Hotel Booking for the UK and Europe will give you a choice of routes & costs

the boats I don't know - maybe others will, or you could contact the ferry companies directly


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

When we came out in 2004 the Santander and Bilbao ferries did not take dogs. 

We ended up taking the ferry and flying our Westie down a couple of days later. There are speciality companies that will arrange for doggie travel but I warn you, together with the various passports etc, it is not a cheap thing to do.

It is possible to drive down through France and there are a number of dog friendly hotels en-route.

You can get more information here.
Finding a dog friendly hotel in France and Spain - a guide to taking your dog, cat or other pet abroad to France, Germany, Holland or Spain by ferry or Eurotunnel. Advice on the DEFRA PETS travel Scheme.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

The Santander boat takes dogs, as when we were last on it we saw the dog walking area. They also have special dog cabins .... dont ask me what they are like 

I have done all the routes. If it were my choice I would take Portsmouth St Malo (but I dont know if it takes dogs) . It drops you in St Malo for breakfast, and then you will easily make Bordeaux and slightly beyond by late afternoon. When we came down we stopped for an hour or so for lunch half way down and still got to the hotel by around 6.

Following day you can either cut over to Barcelona and down the coast, or take a trip through the Pyranees.

Your alternative of course is to get the Portsmouth Santander boat and then its around 8 hours or so straight dual carriageway down to Benidorm. Bit of a boring route.

The Santander boat is much better than the St Malo one, but St Malo is only 12 hours, and St Malo is nice to stop off at for breakfast.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

All the routes direct to Spain - Portsmouth or Plymouth to Bilbao or Santander - are now operated by Brittany Ferries and they have excellent facilities for dogs. They will also help with the paperwork.

Brittany Ferries - Ferry Crossings and Holidays to France and Spain


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Sorry my information was out of date. 

When we did Portsmouth to Bilbao it was P&O. It was 2 nights onboard. That was when no dogs were allowed.


----------



## DIANA MC (Jun 28, 2010)

Thank you all for your help

i will look on brittney website

thanks again 
diana


----------

